# stabilizer question



## monkeydad (May 24, 2008)

I recently bought a Mathews Apex bow (which is super). I was not satisfied with my old target stabilizer so did some window shopping and found the Beiter multi-rod stabilizer. I found one here on AT and agree to purchase it. A friend informed me that this stabilizer was used on recurve bows and would not give me the results that a solid, stiff, carbon or aluminum stabilizer would. The Beiter is 32" long. I want to add a v-bar setup and checked with Lancaster and found the matching multirod side rods. If I have a main stabilizer not intended for my compound bow then I certainly don't want to invest a small forture in a v-bar setup. I have been out of archery for about 15 years and lost touch with all the new technology. The main reason I was drawn to the Beiter stabilizer was the weight. I am almost 68 years old and the shooting muscles are all but gone. Someone tell me if I made a good or dumb choice. Also looking for advice on the v-bars setup if I can shoot with the 32" Beiter. Would 10" sidebars balance out the bow or would I need something longer? Appreciate the help


----------



## KT Berberich (Jan 29, 2009)

*Stab Question*

I had a few questions of my own in regards to getting the right stab for my setup. I am certain that long time AT guys/gals will reply with good advice, but for the here and now, you should check out Jim Postens web site jimposten.com. He has good, helpful information right there for you. I was referred to AT specifically for stab info. BTW-I did purchase a posten stab last week.


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

nothing wrong with beiters for compound, they r still widely used at top level for target and do an excellent job. i only switched to a solid rod as it is slightly better in a cross wind. but the difference is negligable. a lot of people still prefer the beiter indoors indoors.

imo getting the weights set up to suite is more important than which stabiliser u use. same with the side rods.


----------

